# Fashionista question



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay.....so I have two new pairs of sandals. Finding them in a size 15 and on sale is literally impossible. But, every once in a while, I get lucky. 

For the most part, I wear sandals with white socks. If I'm washing my wife's car or my truck, I don't. Rarely, do I wear them in public. My feet are your typical guy's feet, and they don't look all that attractive. They're not horrendous, so don't get me wrong. 

Anyways, my wife is telling me now that I have two new pairs, I should start wearing them when we go somewhere more often. She points out that lots of guys do. I'm pretty conservative by nature. I used to never wear cargo shorts out and around. I started to and that was about all I wore.......all year long. 

I see guys wearing sandals with and without socks. Some even wear black socks with um. My wife says to wear them w/o socks. I don't know if I'm that adventurous. Besides, I'm now back to wearing jeans almost all of the time, except when at home. 

Is it okay to wear sandals w/o socks while wearing jeans? Is that too anti-establishment? Could that be thought of as antifa? *********** statement maybe? I don't want to interject politics in all of this. 

My wife says she knows what she's doing by telling me it's okay. I'd just like a few other points of view.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Tell her that you can't go sockless with white feet. Heavily tanned would be OK. Oh, and thoroughly stained from stomping grapes, maybe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

And, to make matters even more complicated, I'm in need of buying a new full face helmet. The one I have is old and has become too sloppy on my head.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry, can't help you cause I never wear sandals in public. I wear them at home with very short socks - white of course. Black socks and sandals do not look appealing to me. Whatever "you" feel comfortable with is the answer. Does Smith and Wesson or Glock make sandals?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Then she'll be after you to shave your legs.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just started wearing sandals when it's hot outside a couple of years ago. I learned about the importance of foot ventilation after Athlete's Foot turned into an infection - which I need to prevent because of diabetes.
I occasionally wear sandals without socks, when I'm just running a couple of errands. But that way, there is nothing to absorb foot sweat & the sandal's foot bed gets wet quickly in hot weather. I prefer dark brown or black socks with sandals. And I like the "Fisherman's" sandals with the rubber foot beds & water-resistant uppers that can be safely washed.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't ask me I wear cowboy boots all the time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to make sandals for a living...for about 25 years.
Wear sandals with jeans? Perfect!
Wear sandals without socks? Looks good, and it's good for you too.

Wear sandals and a helmet on a bike? You're asking to lose a foot.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I used to make sandals for a living...for about 25 years.
> Wear sandals with jeans? Perfect!
> Wear sandals without socks? Looks good, and it's good for you too.
> 
> ...


Can you still get them with Steel Toes?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Can you still get them with Steel Toes?


Yeah, but _I_ don't come with steel toes.
Neither do you.

Wear boots when you ride your bike.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Don't ask me I wear cowboy boots all the time.


*Tony's Boots*
https://goodsi.ru/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B8-*******.jpg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

...But, daddy, why is that man wearing high heels?


And why doesn't he paint his toenails?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's funny! :smt023


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> *Tony's Boots*


Fire ants love these too!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're wearing a full face helmet and cargo shorts while out and about, it's unlikely people will notice the sandals, socks, or not.

At the least, they won't be able to tell who you are; you'll fit right in with all the other Wal-Mart people.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No damn way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> If you're wearing a full face helmet and cargo shorts while out and about, it's unlikely people will notice the sandals, socks, or not.
> 
> At the least, they won't be able to tell who you are; you'll fit right in with all the other Wal-Mart people.


I do prefer a dark smoke shield on my helmets. It cuts down on the number of people who say.........Hey, don't I know you?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have heard some horror stories from some EMTs about shorts worn on bikes the worst was a guy rode through a swarm of yellow jackets. He would have put a porn star to shame with the swelling.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

After some serious searching on the world-wide web, I pulled the trigger and bought a new helmet. It's a BELL, and I've been wearing that brand since 1968. I'm familiar with the fit and quality.

The MSRP was $399.99 and I got the last one they had in stock for $99.99 shipped & no sales tax. The shell is a blend of Kevlar and fiber-glas. The interior lining / padding is easily removed for cleaning. It has all the current safety certifications and approvals.

It's a size XXL, as that was the only size they had left. My current BELL helmet is an XXL I'm sure. So, I was quite fortunate to snag it up. But, it does suck sometimes having such a large brain. :smt033








(click on pic to enlarge)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> I have heard some horror stories from some EMTs about shorts worn on bikes the worst was a guy rode through a swarm of yellow jackets. He would have put a porn star to shame with the swelling.


I've been riding on the street since age 16. Always, and I do mean always, wear a helmet and long pants. Gloves as well.

When it comes to riding m/c's, it's a war out there, between you and the _cagers_ ( people in cars/trucks). I've only been down once, and that was way back in 1977. I'd been out of the service for a few months. Bought a brand-new 1976 Kawasaki KZ-900. Not even a 1K miles on it, and some newly license young gal pulled right out in front of me from a side street. I "almost" got around her. My left leg caught the edge of her car bumper.

Anyways, no real phy. damage to me, but my bike suffered about $1500.00 in damages. Her insurance paid for everything. Including my car rental while my bike (only transportation) was in the shop for three weeks.


----------

